

Show HN: E-paper room booking system with Google Calendar, Python and Bootstrap - matevzmihalic
http://www.visionect.com/blog/room-booking-epaper-digitalsignage-with-google-calendar-and-qrcodes/

======
napoleoncomplex
Brilliant! So simple.

I'm still quietly rooting for an E-Ink resurgence. Platforms like this and the
E-Ink phones announced recently are great to see, something about E-Ink's
simplicity is just so damn charming.

------
akama
I really like this concept. I can think of a bunch of ideas to take advantage
of this hardware. However the hardware seems expensive. A kindle is only 120$
and I understand that amazon subsidizes them but what is the difference?

I don't understand why the server is needed. Can you use it without the
server?

------
fidotron
Clearly a neat demo of their hardware.

Big e-ink fan, but having an intermediary server like that should really lead
to the devices being much cheaper, which I guess is an economies of scale
problem.

~~~
JanezStupar
Yes and no.

On one side, the Visionect stack saves you insane amounts of money over trying
to develop against vanilla Eink hardware. Which has to be worth something,
right?

On the other side, VTablets are a lot more rugged than your vanilla ebook
reader (which are cheap consumer devices).

On the third side, support and R&D. The devices and the ecoystem is constantly
improving and evolving. This is not a consumer device with a single use case.
Also try calling Amazon about getting some help from them regarding deploying
your app to their device.

On the fourth side, economies of scale like you noticed yourself.

Disclaimer and shameless plug: I was part of the Visionect team and was
involved with development of Geoffrey eMenu and Wemar Nautipad applications.

------
nodata
Sometimes the simplest things are the best. Good job!

~~~
luka-birsa
Thanks! Being pragmatic is in our DNA.

